# Best 2.1 speakers below 4k



## Tejo (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi, I am looking to buy a decent 2.1 speakers which I am going to use with my laptop (and sometimes with led tv) mostly for watching movies and listening to indie / pop music.

I visited Croma and one other store, but they seem to have only Philips MMS-4040F for demo and rest of the choices are sealed and aren't available for demo.
It's been really confusing to make a choice. So help me get to the right one. Below are my choices (chose based on internet reviews)



Philips MMS-4040F (it sounds good but the default volume, when powered on, is 20, which will freak out sometimes and I don't want this problem)
Creative SBS A355 (looks good based on reviews)
F&D A180x (looks very classy and saw a good youtube review)
Philips MMS-2550F (sounds same as MMS 4040F but what's the difference)
F&D A530U
You should tell me if there is anything better than the above 5

I also came across Sony SRS D9 but don't really know what I am going get if I spend that much money (5k) when compared to the above sub 4k devices. (Now I am not an audiophile but I can sense the difference between cheap bass heavy 2.1 speakers and a decent audio system. All I care about is clean music and good bass - treble balance)

Also, I don't care if there is no USB or Bluetooth or SD card option. Sound quality comes first.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have the srs d9 and i'm really pleased with its audio quality-however its only drawback is that its rather expensive for a 2.1 speaker system.I'd suggest that you check out samsung hw h20-this was the one i had originally planned on buying but had to settle for d9 ultimately as the former was unavailable back then.The hw h20 sounds slightly louder than srs d9 and its audio quality is slightly more balanced(in terms of bass & treble)as compared to the latter.


----------



## Tejo (Aug 22, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> I have the srs d9 and i'm really pleased with its audio quality-however its only drawback is that its rather expensive for a 2.1 speaker system.I'd suggest that you check out samsung hw h20-this was the one i had originally planned on buying but had to settle for d9 ultimately as the former was unavailable back then.The hw h20 sounds slightly louder than srs d9 and its audio quality is slightly more balanced(in terms of bass & treble)as compared to the latter.



Samsung's speakers too have very good reviews but its way more than my budget... Its around 6.5k...can you suggest below 4k?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 22, 2016)

They are overpriced at online stores-at the electronics stores in my hometown these speakers are being sold for Rs 5000 approx currently.


----------



## Tejo (Aug 22, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> They are overpriced at online stores-at the electronics stores in my hometown these speakers are being sold for Rs 5000 approx currently.



well, I never wanted to spend above 4k


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 22, 2016)

This one looks pretty good:

Buy F&D F550X 2.1 Computer Speakers - Black Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## Minion (Aug 23, 2016)

Search for logitech z443.


----------

